
Merlintec Computadores Ltda - jacquesm
http://www.merlintec.com/merlin6/e_main.html
======
jacquesm
Note the very clever use of an arm microcontroller to bootstrap the FPGA based
board, effectively giving you a machine that can be reprogrammed from the
ground up.

~~~
mahmud
It's a good product, please changed the subject to something more meaningful.
"Smalltalk Handheld" is better than this title.

~~~
jacquesm
I can't change the title, it's way past that.

